

Ask YC: for X number of page views how much adsense can you expect to make? - rksprst

Is there some general formula that I can use to figure out how much adsense a site makes compared to how many page views they get and the CPM?<p>I'm looking for something like: at X number of page views with a CPM of Y, the site will make Z dollars.<p>Any links to information that I should read to learn more about this stuff?
======
dkokelley
For adsense, it really depends on the subject. Is it a high or low paying
subject? Some categories are "worth" more to advertisers so you'll receive
more for each ad. This is what adjusts your CPM.

There is a sub-component of CPM when considering adsense and other forms of
advertising, and that is your click through rate, and it's just the percentage
of visitors who click on the ads. Many adsense ads only pay on clicks, which
means that you'll have to design your site so that your ads are likely to be
clicked on. Ads at or near the top of the page do better than those at the
bottom of an article or hidden on a sidebar somewhere.

I can't tell you what Google pays for each click, because quite simply, Google
doesn't know what it will get! It's all dependent on how valuable certain
keywords are to advertisers.

A typical website running ads through an impression based ad network should
earn about a $5 CPM. That number can go up to around $100 if it is a highly
targeted and valuable demographic.

It would be difficult to tell you what the actual equation would be, because
there are the previously mentioned variables that we can't accurately predict:

How valuable are the keywords you're offering?

What will your clickthrough rate be?

I hope this helps!

------
rrival
Not a definitive list but if you were interested in mesothelioma (and who
isn't?) you might get $50 clicks on adsense:

<http://www.cwire.org/highest-paying-search-terms/>

That article is not exhaustive, is disputed as inaccurate, should be used as
just an indicator, because as dkokelley said, it depends.

~~~
iamelgringo
Hmmm.... As soon as I can launch my mesothelioma social network for people who
have recieved DUI's, I'm golden!

------
prakash
not really. depends on the number of uniques, type of content on your website,
is the content niche, the type of users, demographics, geographic location,
how much relevant inventory is available, etc.?

You are better of experimenting with adsense and other adnetworks. Use
pubmatic (<http://pubmatic.com>) to get a better sense for which adnetworks
are better for your website/

